# How many RCI points do airline tickets/car rentals cost?



## 3kids4me (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there some kind of chart to see how many points it takes when not using them to exchange for weeks?  Just curious as to how many it takes and whether any of you have considered it worth it vs. your maintenance fee for those points...

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## brucecz (Apr 11, 2006)

Airplanes 35,000 to about 70,000 RCI Points.

 Most USA mainland flights 35,000 to 45,000 RCI Points.

We just flew from Chicogo RT to St Croix, US Virgin Islands 3 weeks ago for 65,000 RCI Points.


The same RT destination for the same date can vary in 10 minutes by 10,000 RCI Points.

That 10,000 RCI Point differance happened to us when calling 10 minutes apart when want to flyto Fort Lauerdale.

Bruce


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 11, 2006)

Message deleted.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 11, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> Is there some kind of chart to see how many points it takes when not using them to exchange for weeks?



There are guidelines that you can use available on the RCI points website.  I generally use my points to get to Hawaii over the holidays when airfares are sky high.  By using points, it normally costs me about $350 for a round trip to Hawaii over Christmas.  Worth it to me, even though I can find a ticket for much less at other times of the year.

Whether it's worth it depends on your annual maintenance fees per point.  There are many different per-point costs.  Mine are something less than about a half cent per point, but that rate is no longer available on new purchases.


----------

